# drivers hp photosmart c3100



## Moroldo (Sep 24, 2007)

i need install and download drivers por my printer.

hp photosmart c3100

operation system: xp pro edition


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF.

Follow the link below and click on your exact model to download the drivers.

http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Look...h_query=HP+Photosmart+C3100+All-in-One+series

Post back and let us know if you get it working.


----------

